# Real or Fake Cohiba?



## bcthomp83 (Nov 3, 2016)

I want to first start off by saying, I am a very amateur cigar connoisseur. I typically only will have one on special occasions. I live in the Florida Keys and with all of the things going on with Cuba these days, Cuban cigars are becoming easily accessible to me down here. With that being said, I do believe that some of the cigars that people are advertising as Cuban, may not be what they say they are. Again, I am no cigar expert. So I figured I would post the pic of the cigar someone is offering to sell me to see if you all think it's real or fake. After my investigation, I believe they are fake. But I would like to hear what you all have to say. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fake as whole hell.


----------



## bcthomp83 (Nov 3, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> Fake as whole hell.


Can you elaborate as to why you think they are fake? I just would like to know for the future and so I can call them out on it.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

bcthomp83 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why you think they are fake? I just would like to know for the future and so I can call them out on it.


Well for starter its not even a good fake. The labels are miss aligned (home printer made) and the colors on the label are flaky. Those are quick signs of a bad fake.

Secondly, the new Cohiba have holograms all over the golden part. Here is what they're supposed to look like.

http://halfwheel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Cohiba-Medio-Siglo-3.jpg

Sorry for being the barer of bad news, but they're fake and I wouldn't even smoke them for fear of what's inside them.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Check out this link for an idea of real and fake bands. 
Counterfeit Gallery


----------



## bcthomp83 (Nov 3, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> Well for starter its not even a good fake. The labels are miss aligned (home printer made) and the colors on the label are flaky. Those are quick signs of a bad fake.
> 
> Secondly, the new Cohiba have holograms all over the golden part. Here is what they're supposed to look like.
> 
> http://halfwheel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Cohiba-Medio-Siglo-3.jpg


Thank you very much for your input and for the picture. I did think it was strange that the font was not aligned correctly. And now looking at the picture that you posted, it's pretty clear that these are fake.

If anyone else has any other input though, I would love to hear! Thanks Regiampiero!


----------



## bcthomp83 (Nov 3, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Check out this link for an idea of real and fake bands.
> Counterfeit Gallery


Great, Thank you!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

csk415 said:


> Check out this link for an idea of real and fake bands.
> Counterfeit Gallery


It's a good start, but this list is outdated. Not sure if CA has made a newer one.



bcthomp83 said:


> Great, Thank you!


No problem my good sir, that's why we're here.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I visit Key West quite a bit as well as the Keys and you can't swing a dead cat without hitting up some cigar place that says they sell authentic Cubans...kind of like traveling in the Caribbean and Cozumel where everybody with a cardboard hut is selling authentic Cubans as well. So many posts on what a "real" Cuban cigar looks like that I still am amazed that in this day and age with information being a few keystrokes away that people will still purchase fake products like Cuban Cigars.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cubans never come covered in cellophane.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

talisker10 said:


> Cubans never come covered in cellophane.


Huh? There's plenty if Cubans that come in cello, but now that I think about it they're all machine made. Interesting, I've not paid that much attention to the hand rolled ones.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

talisker10 said:


> Cubans never come covered in cellophane.


Some of the older ones did, particularly the machine made:








H Upmann Belvederes, 1980s.

Now discontinued.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Regiampiero said:


> Huh? There's plenty if Cubans that come in cello, but now that I think about it they're all machine made. Interesting, I've not paid that much attention to the hand rolled ones.


Only puritos come in cellophane now, but some of the pre 2003 MMS are probably still available.


----------

